# Netbeans JFS wie anfangen...



## akJSFAnfaenger (30. Aug 2010)

Hallo erstmal,

also ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe. Ich habe mir das neuste Netbeans von der Seite runtergeladen mit allen Plugins. Direkt ein Projekt erstellt, ein Web-Apliccation Projekt und er hat mir alles aufgebaut. Also die Ordner struktur, index.xhtml usw. 
Jetzt wenn ich es direkt laufen lassen will, ohne eine änderung gemacht, gibt er mir diesen Fehler aus?


```
\\\\????-?????\user$\DV\?????\Eigene Dateien\NetBeansProjects\Webtest\nbproject\build-impl.xml:694: The module has not been deployed.
BUILD FAILED (total time: 0 seconds)
```

Ok, ich muss es also bauen lassen, aber wohin danach damit? Muss ich ein .jar bauen lassen, wenn ich anfangen will zu programmieren, worein in die xhtml datei direkt oder ... also die JSF Sachen in die index.jsp? oder in die index.xhtml ... 

Die CSS Datei muss natürlich in die .xhtml Datei. Oder??

Danke, soll die JSF Datei ausgelagert werden, wie geht das?

Danke danke danke....


----------



## gman (30. Aug 2010)

Hi,

alles mal der Reihe nach! Wie viele Fragen hast du jetzt eigentlich gestellt? ;-) Also:

- Wenn du das Programm gebaut hast ("Clean/Build") gibts im "dist"-Verzeichnis eine WAR-Datei die du 
  auf einem Application-Server deployen kannst. Oder du klickst einfach auf den freundlichen grünen
  Play-Knopf in Netbeans, dann müsste Netbeans den mitgelieferten Glassfish-App-Server starten und
  auch automatisch dein Projekt.

Für die restlichen Fragen: Bitte nochmal deutlich formulieren was du wissen willst. Guck dir auch mal die
Tutorials auf der Netbeans-Seite an. Die sind auch für Anfänger recht gut.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## AKJSFAnfaeger (1. Sep 2010)

Guten Morgen,

also habe jetzt ein Projekt erstellt in dem eine CSS Datei eingebundet wurde. 
aber wenn ich jetzt nur auf den grünen Pfeil drücke dann schreibt er mir den Fehler 


```
\\\\sdas-sad\user$\DV\asdasd\Eigene Dateien\NetBeansProjects\WebJSF\nbproject\build-impl.xml:683: The module has not been deployed.
BUILD FAILED (total time: 33 seconds)
```

Aber ich muss ja nichts bauen und irgendworein deployen oder?


----------



## MrWhite (2. Sep 2010)

Hände weg von JSF, nimm lieber Apache Wicket.

JSF sucks....gotta say it like this


----------



## gman (2. Sep 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das dem Threadersteller Wicket viel weiter hilft, da hier glaube ich ein wenig Grundlagen
fehlen was das Erstellen und Verteilen (Deployen) von Webanwendungen angeht.

@AKJSFAnfaenger:

Welche Einstellungen hast du denn bei der Erstellung des Projektes gewählt? Ein neues Webprojekt
legt man ja über "New Project -> JavaWeb -> WebApplication" an. Ich habe mal schnell ein Projekt
angelegt und Screenshots von den Einstellungen gemacht (siehe Anhänge) und bei mir läufts.


----------



## akchill (3. Sep 2010)

also wenn ich genau das gleiche mache und dann oben auf das Grüne dingen geh kommt direkt das:


```
compile-jsps:
In-place deployment at \\wb-hhhhhh\user$\hhhh\hhhhh\Eigene Dateien\NetBeansProjects\web_Test\build\web
deploy?path=\\wb-jjjjj\user$\jjjjj\jjjjjj\Eigene Dateien\NetBeansProjects\web_Test\build\web&name=web_Test&force=true failed on GlassFish Server 3
\\\\wb-jjjj\user$\jjjjjj\kkkk\Eigene Dateien\NetBeansProjects\web_Test\nbproject\build-impl.xml:683: The module has not been deployed.
BUILD FAILED (total time: 0 seconds)
```

ic hweis nicht was ich falsch mache....


----------



## gman (3. Sep 2010)

"\\wb-jjjjj\user$\jjjjj\jjjjjj\"

Hast du das eingefügt oder steht das wirklich so drin? Da scheint irgendwas mit deinem System nicht
zu stimmen. Was nutzt du denn (Win, Linux)?


----------



## akjskanfaenger (3. Sep 2010)

hab das eingefügt ^^


----------

